
Show HN: Theorylog – Notes for Developers - suref
https://www.theorylog.com
======
suref
Hello everyone,

For a long time I thought there must be a better way to utilize notes in your
work. Physical notes are difficult to bring with you and "search" through and
ordinary note apps often don't have functionality for math and code snippets.

For this reason I created this website where you can add the following:

Links:

The key thing here is that these links are searchable by the content they
point to since they are scraped. This is useful for things that are hard to
google and you want to keep for later use.

Markdown documents with additional functionality:

Here you can add:

* code snippets that are made searchable, independently of the markdown document, by adding description and/or tags.

* images

* math (latex)

* PDFs (converted to images)

The text inside the images/PDFs are also extracted and added to improve the
search of the markdown document (this doesn't happen instantaneously though
but can take a bit of time to propagate). The markdown documents are useful
when taking notes since you can combine theory and code snippets while making
both searchable.

Still in the early stages, feedback is appreciated!

